# Omnisphere Mod wheel in Stack Mode



## Breezy (Dec 12, 2020)

I like to split bass on left of keyboard and some kind of texture on the right half in stack mode.
When I use the mod wheel on the texture it does the bass also which sounds warbly.
Anyone know how to keep it from affecting an instument in stack mode?
Thanks, Breezy.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 12, 2020)

PITA using parameter modulation when all sounds share a single MIDI Channel.

Any reason you can’t use Live Mode?

In case you use a single zone controller you could just re-save the patches so the sounds you want without modulations can be saved.

That way the sounds you want modulated get treated.


----------

